# صناعة المواد البتروكيماوية النهائية



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أغسطس 2009)

_تنتج البتروكيماويات النهائية باستخدام واحد أو أكثر من البتروكيماويات الأساسية و/أو الوسيطة، ومن أمثلتها في مجال صناعة البلاستيك (الترموبلاستيك) البولي إيثيلين والبولي بروبلين والبولي فينيل كلوريد، والبولي إستايرين. _​ 

_أولاً: البولي إيثيلين CH2-CH2- n _​ 

_




_​ 
_1. يستهلك 50% من إنتاج الإيثيلين في العالم في إنتاج البولي إيثيلين. وقد تم اكتشاف هذا البوليمر عام 1932، وسمي بالبولي إيثيلين منخفض الكثافةPELD، أو البولي إيثيلين عالي الضغط، لأنه يحضر عند ضغوط في حدود 1500 ضغط جوي، وعند 200°م، وتسير البلمرة بميكانيكية الشقوق الحرة، إذ تضاف مركبات قادرة على تكوين شقوق حرة، مثل البيروكسيدات أو الهيدروبيروكسيدات أو الأكسجين نفسه._​ 
_يتكون البوليمر من سلاسل مستقيمة متوازية يقطعها وصلات عرضية Cross linked، لذلك يسمى البولي إيثيلين منخفض الكثافة، إذ تبعد الوصلات العرضية السلاسل عن بعضها، كما أن لهذا النوع من البولي إيثيلين نسبة تبلورCrystallinity منخفضة. _​ 
_2. في عملية إنتاج البولي إيثيلين منخفض الكثافة، يدفع الإيثيلين إلى ضغط التفاعل، وذلك بواسطة عدة مكابس تتطلب فيما بينها عمـليات تبريد. يتم إدخال الإيثيلين المكبوس والحفاز إلى مفاعل أوتوكلاف Autoclave ترفع فيه درجة الحرارة والضغط لتتم عملية البلمـرة. يسحب البولي إيثيلين النـاتج بانتظام ثم يبرد، ويحول لحبيبات جافة، في الوقت الذي يتم فيه فصل باقي الإيثيلين، الذي لم يتبلمر، ويعاد تدويره في الكباسات. _​ 
_



_​ 
_3. أما البولي إيثيلين مرتفع الكثافة PEHD أو منخفض الضغط، فقد اكتشف عام 1945، وهو يخلو من الوصلات العرضية، ونسبة التبلور فيه عالية._
_ويتم تحضيره عند ضغط في حدود 2 جو، مما يجعل هذه العملية اقتصادية للغاية، وتستخدم درجات حرارة ما بين 50 - 70°م أي أوطأ من درجة انصهار البوليمر نفسه، كما يستعمل زمن تلامس ما بين 1 - 4 ساعة، ويمكن التحكم في الوزن الجزيئ للبوليمر بالتحكم في ظروف التفاعل. _​ 
_تسمى عملية إنتاج البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة بعملية زيجلر Zeigler، إذ يستعمل حفاز زيجلر المكوّن من ناتج تفاعل أحد مركبات فلز انتقالي، مثل رابع كلوريد التيتانيوم TiCl4 مع مركب عضو فلزي Organometallic مثل داي إيثيل ألومنيوم مونو كلوريد Diethyl Aluminium Monochloride. _​ 
_وهناك طريقة أخرى لإنتاج بولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة تستخدم فيها حفازات أكسيدية من أكاسيد الفلزات مثل أكسيد الكروم المحمل على سيليكا أو سيليكا ألومينا، والتي يضاف إليها بعض المنشطات من أكاسيد الفلزات الأخرى مثل أكسيد الحديد وأكسيد النحاس وأكسيد الباريوم. _​ 
_في هذه العملية تستعمل ضغوط في حدود 40 جو، وحرارة 125-160°م، ويضاف الحفاز بنسبة ½ %.. _
_وفي عمليات الإنتاج، يتم تحضير الحفاز في غرفة مستقلة، تمد المفاعل بكميات صغيرة من الحفاز المذاب في مذيب الهكسان الحلقي Cyclohexane. كما يغذى المفاعل بإيثيلين شديد النقاوة ليعطي ضغطًا من 1 - 6 جو، وتكون درجة حرارة المفاعل 50 - 70°م. يتكون البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة، ثم يسير إلى مبخر المذيب، ويترسب البوليمر الصلب. _​ 

_



_​ 

_4. يعدّ البولي إيثيلين واحدًا من أهم البوليمرات الذي يزداد إنتاجه عامًا بعد عام، وهو مادة ثرموبلاستيكية Thermoplastic ذات لون أبيض ونقطة ليونة Softening point تساوي 120 - 125°م". _​ 
_وللبولي إيثيلين مقاومة كيماوية عالية وقوة ميكانيكية، ومقاومة للتجمد، ومقاومة للنشاط الإشعاعي، ومقاومة لنفاذية الغازات والرطوبة. ويمتاز بوزنه الخفيف، كما أنه لا يحتوي على أي سمّيّة. _​ 

_ثانياً: البولي بروبلين _​ 

_



_​ 
_عندما نضجت تكنولوجيا البولي بروبلين PP في أواخر عام 1950، أسرعت الصناعات الكيماوية بحصاد التطبيقات العديدة لهذا المنتج الثرموبلاستيكى Thermoplastic، نظرًا لسهولة تشكيله أو دفعه وكذلك لقدرته على تقبل الألوان. _
_تشبه مصانع إنتاج البولي بروبلين إلى حد كبير مصانع إنتاج البولى إيثيلين عالي الكثافة، بل إنه يمكن استخدام المصانع نفسها في الإنتاج. التغذية هنا تتم بواسطة بروبلين عالي النقاوة. كما أن مصانع إنتاج البولي بروبلين مزودة بوحدات إضافية لإزالة البولي بروبلين منخفض الوزن الجزيئ والعشوائي atactic من البولى بروبلين مرتفع الوزن الجزئي والمنتظم المستوى isotactic، وذلك بوضع خليط البوليمرات في هبتين طبيعية heptane ساخنة، التي تذيب البوليمر العشوائي، ولا تذيب البوليمر المنتظم، وبالتالي يمكن فصل البوليمر الأخير بواسطة عمليات الطرد المركزي. _
_مازالت هناك بحوث لتطوير صناعة البولي بروبلين، خاصة في مجال الحفازات، للوصول إلى بوليمر منتظم isotactic، بنسبة 100% نظرًا لأن الحفازات المستخدمة حاليا لا تنتج إلا 60 - 70% من هذا النوع المطلوب. _​ 
_ثالثاً: البولي فينيل كلوريد _​ 
_1. البولي فينيل كلوريد PVC هو أحد البوليمرات القليلة ذات التطبيقات الواسعة تجاريّا، والتي لها حجم مبيعات يقع بين البولي إيثيلين والبولي إستايرين. في عام 2000 تنبأ معهد استانفورد للبحوث أن PVC في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية سيصل إلى المقدمة، وسيكون حجم إنتاجه السنوي 17 × 910 طن متري. وهذا التوسع في الإنتاج ناتج من درجة المقاومة الكيماوية العالية، والقدرة الفريدة، لهذا النوع من البوليمرات، الذي يمكن خلطه مع إضافات أخرى ليعطي أنواعًا كثيرة من بوليمرات ذات خصائص طبيعية وكيماوية وبيولوجية متعددة أكثر من أي بوليمرات أخرى. _​ 
_2. يتم إنتاج PVC بواسطة بلمرة الشقوق الحرة لكلوريد الفينيل. وتتراوح درجة البلمرة n ما بين 300 إلى 1500 جزيئ. بوليمرات PVC تتشكل حرارياً Thermoplastic بمعنى أنها تزداد طواعية، وتتشكل في الحرارة العالية، وعند تبريدها تحتفظ بخواصها الأصلية. بتطبيق الحرارة والضغط يمكن دفع PVC وتشكيله ليأخذ أي شكل مطلوب، ويتم ذلك في حرارة 150 - 200°م طبقًا للوزن الجزيئ والتركيب. _​ 
_3. في عام 1935 تم اكتشاف PVC بعد تعرض مادة 1، 2 - ثنائي كلوريد الإيثان لضوء الشمس، ففي أوائل عام 1935 تم تسجيل مادة بيضاء تركيبها العنصري C2H3Cl وكثافتها 1.406 جرام/سم3. ثم تم اكتشاف الطبيعة اللدائنية والأهمية التجارية لهذه المادة، وظهرت لها تطبيقات تم تسجيلها في براءات اختراع لإنتاج الرقائق والألياف. بعد ذلك ظهرت طريقة بلمرة مشتركة لها باستخدام البيروكسيدات كمنشطات للبلمرة. وقد فتحت مجالات عديدة لهذه المادة بعد اكتشاف الملدنات ومثبتات الحرارة._​ 
_4. خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، ظهر نقص في إنتاج المطاط الصناعي وظهر في الأفق الـ PVC كمواد عازلة للأسلاك والكابلات تفوقت على المطاط، واستمر تطور الـ PVC حتى وقتنا الحالي. _​ 
_5. صناعة PVC لها مشاكلات الخواص الفراغية للبولي بروبلين نفسها، نظرًا لعدم انتظام ذرة الكربون المتصل بها ذرة الكلور، وبالتالي يمكن أن تنتج جزيئات PVC منتظمة أو عشوائية التبلمر. بوليمر PVC التجاري يحـتوي على 5 - 10% أشكال بلورية، وهي نسبة مئوية صغيرة من الجزيئات المنتظمة. كثافة البوليمر حوالي 1.3 - 1.8 جرام/سم2، وهي أعلى من البولي إيثيلين و البولي بروبلين._​ 
_



_​


----------



## الغويل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر --- الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا مشكوووووووووورين ........


----------



## عبد الله الضلعي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

والله الموضوع شيق وشوقتنا لمستوى رابعاما الان فانا في المستوى الثالث ومازال ها الموضوع كبير علينا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الغويل قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر --- الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


 مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم انشاء الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا مشكوووووووووورين ........


 
مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم انشاء الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عبد الله الضلعي قال:


> والله الموضوع شيق وشوقتنا لمستوى رابعاما الان فانا في المستوى الثالث ومازال ها الموضوع كبير علينا


 
مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم انشاء الله


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع شكرا لك علي هذه المعلومات القميه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ahmedelkady قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرا لك علي هذه المعلومات القميه


 مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله


----------

